# vmware

## manang

salve ho una gentoo già installata e vorrei poter caricare questa gentoo su vmware sotto windows.

è possibile?

mi chiedo anche se è possibile caricare windows con vmware sotto linux

grazie mille

----------

## Super_Treje

Una gia' installata non lo so', installare windows dentro una vmware e' sempre possibile, tra l'altro e' anche molto molto stabile perche' ha drivers standard di default.

Bye  :Smile: 

----------

## manang

volevo evitare di reinstallare tutto, ma chiedevo più che altro di avere linux in una macchina virtuale senza reinstallarlo visto che ci mette una vita

----------

## Super_Treje

Beh puoi evitare di installarci gentoo, e casomai metterci una ubuntu che in 5 min c'e' l'hai tutta bella precisa, o anche sabayon se non vuoi allontanarti troppo dal mondo gentoo.

In fondo gentoo in una macchina virtuale ha poco senso... che ottimizzi con hardware virtualizzato ????

Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## manang

volevo praticamente avviare gentoo anche quando sono obbligato ad usare windows, sai usare matlab per me è fondamentale ed è installato sotto windows

ciao

----------

## Super_Treje

Conviene aspettare qualcuno + preparato di me per vmware perche' sarebbe bello saperle certe chicche.

----------

## manang

so che si può fare, anche il viceversa, cioè quando parte linux vedo in una macchina virtuale windows, ma non trovo nulla per capire come si fa

ciao

----------

## Super_Treje

Questo lo hai visto : http://alexcami.altervista.org/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=125

????

Bye  :Smile: 

Aggiornamento : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/VmwarePartizioneWindowsInstallata?highlight=%28vmware%29

----------

## manang

ho fatto quello che diceva la guida di ubuntu da windows ma gentoo se ne va in kernel panic

boh

domani vedo meglio

ciao

----------

## Super_Treje

 *manang wrote:*   

> ho fatto quello che diceva la guida di ubuntu da windows ma gentoo se ne va in kernel panic
> 
> boh
> 
> domani vedo meglio
> ...

 

Beh ma e ovvio il kernel di quella gentoo e' stato ritagliato per andare sopra ad un hardware non virtualizzato  :Smile: 

Piu' che altro serviva per windows, ma come leggi bene pure li' bisogna stare attenti.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *manang wrote:*   

> volevo evitare di reinstallare tutto, ma chiedevo più che altro di avere linux in una macchina virtuale senza reinstallarlo visto che ci mette una vita

 Più che legittimo.

Un'alternativa, senza star lì ad usare dd può esser quella di fare una stage4 (cerca su gentoo-wiki.com o nella sezione tips 'n trick del forum) del tuo sistema linux reale, spostarlo da qualche parte così da renderlo leggibile su windows, creare una VM su win, bootare con una ISO di liveCD nella VM, spostare lì dentro lo stage4 ed infine scompattarlo.

I vantaggi sono molteplici: uno tra tutti che decidi tu quanto spazio allocare per la VM: usando dd creerai un'immagine del disco di dimensioni esattamente = a quelle del disco reale.

Per quanto riguarda il kernel panic che hai ottenuto, postane l'output: magari riusciamo a venirne a capo. Cmq il kernel che usavi sulla macchina REALE se non l'hai fatto, andava leggermente riconfigurato in quanto l'hw dentro VMWare è diverso da quello che hai tu reale: tu stai spostando la tua installazione da un certo tipo di macchina ad un altro. 

Non ha senso il discorso di kernel ritagliato per andare qua o là invece: gentoo non offre kernel precompilati per cui è l'utente che deve attivare le opzioni più corrette per il tipo di hw che usa.

----------

